# URGENT HELP NEEDED!! High Tea Dupe?!



## rockin26 (Nov 18, 2009)

Here is my dilema, I'm doing a wedding on Saturday and the bride is wearing High Tea l/s. I've ordered her one on a CP for her to keep and use for touch ups throughout the day but the post has badly delayed my parcel and it's not here yet, it may arrive tomorrow but I cannot be sure nor can I gamble it one day away from the wedding. 

I've rung around the MAC stores in Melbourne and have found out its been discontinued and no one has any stock left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 fabulous, great, awesome!! So can anyone recommend a dupe of High Tea? I'm heading to Myer tonight to go on the hunt but it'll be easier if I have some ideas?

If any of my ladies from over seas have any recs please remember us Aussies don't have some of the brands you do


----------



## retrofox (Nov 18, 2009)

oh nooooo!!!! I have both High Tea and Barely Lit and I think they are very similar to each other!  I'm staring at the swatch I just did on my hand (I ran and go tthe two just so I could confirm) and they both look the same. Barely Lit has a touch of gold frost to it, but they're both Lustres and she won't even know the difference. Hope that helped!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 18, 2009)

oh no!! You can have my BN backup of High Tea if you need it? You can replace it with the CP when it comes


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh Sal you're so sweet!!! Thankfully the crisis has been averted, the parcel just showed up!!! Phew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Needless to say High Tea is coming out of the kit!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh that's lucky!

Yes, best to start conserving your high tea supply!


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 18, 2009)

In my next CP I'm going to order a heap of them, spewing it's discontinued.....


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 19, 2009)

Me too! Although I've found another love in Patisserie, it's more wearable for my super dark lips.

Let's buy all the High Teas we can and leave none for anyone else! Muahahaha!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 19, 2009)

^^ Lol!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 19, 2009)

I'll let you have one Mich.. no one else!


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 19, 2009)

You know I just might clear them out, it's my HG lippie I'll probably order about 10!!!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 19, 2009)

Hehehe thanks Sal, you know I've never even seen or tried High Tea! I'm not huge on a nude lip but I actually really liked using lip erase + lipglass


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'll show you tonight cos I have one in my handbag, it soooooo pretty


----------



## xLongLashesx (Nov 19, 2009)

Ooh I need to try this lip erase business! Is it the texture of the lip conditioner thingies? I worry that it would mix in with the lippie and make it milky if that makes sense?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 19, 2009)

That does make sense. Mine kind of does that coz I always put on lip balm before.. but if I didn't, I think it'd work as a base for lipstick! yeah the texture is soft


----------



## Lyssah (Dec 28, 2009)

I am so sad about high tea being dc'ed. I refused to do a cp from US, does anyone know a dupe? mac or any brand.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Dec 28, 2009)

^^I have no idea about a dupe but I know that All Cosmetics Wholesale has High Tea in stock at the moment for a pretty good price. See link below.

MAC Lustre Lipstick - High Tea

HTH


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks love~! Just had a look and it's sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But the good news is the US are still stocking it so when the next F & F comes up I'll probably buy 4 or 5 of them


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jan 2, 2010)

um... I may have something to do with them selling out.. went a little crazy..


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 2, 2010)

^^^ hahahahahahaha... too funny


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 3, 2010)

How many did you get Sal?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jan 3, 2010)

Ha ha only two, I was exaggerating a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I now have a backup of my backup's backup.


----------

